# Wanted : Maui April 27 or 28 - May 5th



## SeattleKnitChick (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm in search of a week long (or 8 day) rental in Maui April 27 or 28th - May 5th. I'd prefer a 1 bedroom but willing to consider other options. Looking for Mariott, Westin or Hyatt properties. Thanks so much!


----------



## TJALB (Mar 29, 2017)

[Post removed.  From Rentals Wanted Forum Rules:





> *REPLIES WITH OFFERS:*
> Offers in publicly viewable posts must comply with the $700/week or $100/day forum offering price limit. Offers made by private conversations are not bound by this limit.


]


----------



## CharlesR (Apr 9, 2017)

Are you still looking for this week? Have both Marriott Maui Ocean Club and Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villa's North. Both 2 bedrooms. multiple Views.


----------



## TJALB (Apr 9, 2017)

Sorry there must be some confusion.  I'm looking to rent out "my" week in Maui, not looking to rent for myself.  Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## CharlesR (Apr 9, 2017)

OK sorry for the confusion. IF you don't mind me asking what property and week are you trying to rent?


----------



## TJALB (Apr 9, 2017)

It's Ka'anapali Beach Club.  Currently I have the week of 07/01/17 thru 07/08/17 reserved.  However it is a floating week so I could change the date as long as there is availability.  If you're interested send me your email or phone number and I'll contact you.  

Thanks!


----------



## CharlesR (Apr 10, 2017)

I might have a owner of mine that is looking for this week. How many Bedrooms? What View? Price?


----------



## TJALB (Apr 11, 2017)

Look at my rental ad here on TUG.  My listing number is 174268.  If you're interested email me using the contact tab. I will respond right away.  My ad indicates a range, but I currently have the week booked 7/01-7/08/17. However it can be changed based on availability.  
Thank you!


----------



## CharlesR (Apr 11, 2017)

I can not find your listing?


----------



## TJALB (Apr 12, 2017)

Give me your email address or your phone number and I will contact you.  However if you go th the Marketplace here at Tug and look under rentals, Hawaii, Maui then look at Ka'anapali Beach Club you will find my listing.  I have a range of dates not a specific one because I have a red floating week. Then look for rental listing 174268.  TUG doesn't like us discussing rental on this thread unless it fits certain criteria, which I don't think this rental would fit.  That's why I am unable to give more details. If you contact me I will be happy to answer any questions you may have.  Just want o comply with TUG rules as they apply to this thread. So, give me a way to contact you and I will do so immediately.

Thanks. 
Tjalb


----------

